# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Pool32k - 32 Kb 3D game with sources.

## Mikle

Look at my new game.
Written, as usual, on the VB6, size - 32 KB (compressed by UPX).
Works on Windows from XP to 10, does not require installation.
System requirements are minimal (all in ReadMe).
You can play together or against the AI, or watch two AI battle.

You can download it here: https://yadi.sk/d/HzeWS3XdpM4sQ
Sources here: https://yadi.sk/d/nP5oDBahqMV6m

----------


## DevilWarez

Hi mikle.
simple and good game,

extra Just a question.
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ed-2-Race-Game
Re: Access of Speed 2 - Race Game
very very good game
Very nice implementation in VB6.
Just a question. How do I change car models and create different tracks ?
What editor you used to create/edit .mesh files ?

You say:
For the conversion of the model, I used their utility:
This is not a universal tool, I changed in the code coefficients and options, here:
To create a landscape I used their utility, and is also not universal. If I find this utility - I will publish.

How do I change or make car models and, create and modified (add component hause tree human)different tracks ?
 I need help for this AoS2 game 
sorry I have a bad English,do you help me please
Thanks.

----------

